# Replacing a wall.



## klrb70 (Feb 13, 2011)

_I have a wall that I would like to replace with two suport beams with a space between the two beams. The span will be 13'. My question is how big of a beam will need to spand this area? How big the suport beams need to be? Thanks._


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it a load bearing wall? :smile:


----------



## duburban (Feb 12, 2011)

i bet an engineer could answer that better after looking at your house. probably worth the cost considering the worst case scenario


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If it's loadbearing then no one that knows what they're talking about and has a license and insurance to back it up can answer you without looking at it. If you get input from anyone who doesn't ask where you live ignore them. I mean, gee, are you in Florida or do you get 3 ft of wet snow each year? An engineer will wonder about the "load path" going down to the earth, not just the beam size, and may see vital nuances you don't think to mention.

IMO, if it's loadbearing buy advice or buy trouble. A structural engineer is mighty good investment, IMO.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Speaking as a retired contractor, you need an engineer or an architect.

Every situation is different and no one here can see your situation.

The liability for such a question never ends, and therefore only someone who doesn't understand the situation would answer over the internet.

That limits your answers to people who don't understand the situation, and that's not what you want.


----------



## GorillaWood (Dec 30, 2010)

Defiantly agree in all accounts with SteveE and Jammer Six. I have a background in Architecture. Make the investment, in the structural engineer, because that is exactly what it is an investment. You owe it to yourself and your family.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Get Help.*

I agree with all who have advised on getting a pro to look at it.

If you have been watching DIY forget it. What they don't tell you is that they have help with the load requirements. If they did not, they would be liable for all costs/fines incurred in case of a failure.

I worked for a home builder years ago. Whenever we had a span of more than one doorway, under a load bearing wall, the building inspector HAD to approve of the plans/design of that area before we built it.

Even more so in the case of an existing wall.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Try here.













 







.


----------

